# Episode 230 - Up North Journal Podcast



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

We are back after a week off for deer season! Join us as we re-live our week at deer camp and a week of running our trap lines. 

http://traffic.libsyn.com/upnorthjournal/Episode_230_final.mp3


----------

